# Black Tank Valve Problems



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got back from a great weekend of camping at Lakeport State Park. We noticed that the sensors on the tanks were not working to well. The black tank was reading 2/3. Not a chance. We also are having a bit of trouble with a great deal of waste escaping when we attached the hose for dumping. we've taken to putting a bucket underneath to avoid a mess. Could something be caught in the main gate higher up and if so how do you recommend cleaning it off. I think on our next trip out I have to really add something strong because there was definately a little order this time. We always leave water and and a little chemical in after we dump, but this time it did not help. It was a new brand guess I'll go back to the old kind. Any suggestions would we appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Often there can be paper or personal products caught at the waste gate valve for the black tank. One thing I do request of the female users--no personal sanitary products in the black tank, please.

My solution to dumping problems:

I empty the black tank as best I can before leaving the campground. After finishing, I put a hose into the toilet and run ~ 20 gallons of water into the black tank, and ~5 into the gray tank.

Then I drive. The sloshing of the water seems to help. At the next campground, I dump on arrival, and flush the black hose with the water in the grey tank just like I do when leaving campgrounds.

That slosh cleaning helps; if I think of it, I dump a big bag of ice in the black tank (through the toilet) before the drive. The ice can "chip" off solids, etc. which helps them get dumped out.

If you are having the problem of waste coming out of the merged dump connection when you first take the travel cap off, and before you open the black tank gate valve, it's probably due to either the waste valves working themselves slightly open while you drive, or you have stuff caught in one of the gate valve assemblies that prevents the gate valve from closing completely.

Be sure to push closed both tank valves before taking the travel cap off the hose connection. I made that mistake in Vancouver last summer--dumped about 2 gallons of black water on my pants, shirt, shoes, etc. When I walked into the shower room, the more experienced campers there just looked at me and smiled. They were nice enough not to yell "newbie!!!' [grin!]

About the only solution to waste water leaking through the gate valves is to empty the black tank, close the gate valve, put 20 gallons of water in the black tank, and then drain it while you open and close the gate valve multiple times. As the water flows through, it should flush out any paper, etc. stuck in the gate valve area.

Folks with quickie-flushes or other water pressure drain devices can comment on that system. I do not have that.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same problem with my black tank valve. I tried all different methods of trying to "clear the valve"...no luck. I too would end up with brown shoes when I would remove the sewer cap to hook up the hose







. Because the valve is buried so deep, I wound up putting a third valve just back from the cap. Works great, and no more brown shoes!








It was an easy fix and took about 20 minutes to install.

bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bbwb said:


> I have the same problem with my black tank valve. I tried all different methods of trying to "clear the valve"...no luck. I too would end up with brown shoes when I would remove the sewer cap to hook up the hose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on this solution. Even if the valves are functioning correctly, if you have a long run, it can cause issues since there may be some fluid in the lines that hasn't drained all of the way out. The valve at the end fixes this problem and if it fails, it's easy to clean or to replace.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

At the very least, I like to exercise the valve when the tank is empty. Just open - close the valve 6 - 8 times. This seems to help with proper seating of the valve.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got two methods to clean the tank and valve. I had bought one of the clear hydro-cleaners with attached valve where I can backflush the sewer lines and valves. I use it most of the time just for the valve so I can see when the tank is clean. It is also useful to make sure the valves are cleared out. I also use a swivel stick to clean out the tank. The problem comes from TP and crude sticking on the sensors and wading up inside the tank. I tried the ice one time but didn't use a full bag so didn't work for me. I'll clean the tank out a couple of times per season and before I put the camper away for the year so that all the tanks are clean and don't smell. Hope we have helped some.


----------



## lobsang (Mar 6, 2009)

I got the same problem whit all the tanks. I use this:My link
and It work. You do need to drive after 24h. All work now.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Going to try and give it a good cleaning before this weekend. We will probably fill it with a good soap and water combo or the gauge cleaner before we travel our 5 hours on Friday.


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

Doug & Barb said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Going to try and give it a good cleaning before this weekend. We will probably fill it with a good soap and water combo or the gauge cleaner before we travel our 5 hours on Friday.


I had the same problem, so I replaced the pipe cap with one that had a 3/4 threaded outlet. Then I bought a small plastic valve so I can drain the pipe into the hose before I remove the larger cap. Works like a charm and costs less than 10 bucks.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

lobsang said:


> I got the same problem whit all the tanks. I use this:My link
> and It work. You do need to drive after 24h. All work now.


Just wanted you to know we used it and it worked well. The tank is super clean now. Thanks.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

hautevue said:


> That slosh cleaning helps; if I think of it, I dump a big bag of ice in the black tank (through the toilet) before the drive. The ice can "chip" off solids, etc. which helps them get dumped out.


I find that every time I've tried to dump ice down the toilet, it gets backed up and won't go down. Seems the clearance from the lead pipe to the holding tank is too low to allow for the ice to travel down to the low side of the black tank.


----------

